# Plastic/Ceramic Fashion Watches?



## dkatunc (Jan 27, 2010)

Are these as big of a ripoff as I think they are?

The wife is not much of a watch person, but she has been talking about the all white watch worn by Sandra Bullock in The Blind Side movie. That watch was a Toywatch brand in their "plasteramic" line.

I haven't been able to see one of those in person, but I did see a very similar Michael Kors version in plastic. To me it felt like a cheap plastic quartz watch with some crystals on it and a $250 price tag.

Are there redeeming qualities that I'm missing other than the "fashion" element and the fact that Oprah, Leonardo DiCapri, Michelle Obama, etc. have been wearing these? Would I be a fool to spend that kind of money to get her a plastic watch for Valentine's day?


----------



## AadmanZ (Mar 1, 2009)

It might go on sale next year and sell for half what it costs now, but that also applies to mp3 players, laptops, cars, etc etc etc.. Don't look at it as an investment. (or do, but in a different way I guess) 

The bottom line is probably that she is a better judge to what she likes than a forum filled with people who drool over the mechanics of watches... ;-) You could get her a Seiko diver that would probably be much better value for money, and I guess you can always spend a Valentines' weekend writing a Watchuseek review about the great value watch you got your wife..:-d


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

dkatunc said:


> Are these as big of a ripoff as I think they are?
> 
> The wife is not much of a watch person, but she has been talking about the all white watch worn by Sandra Bullock in The Blind Side movie. That watch was a Toywatch brand in their "plasteramic" line.
> 
> ...


The watch is all hype plus it has star backing that is why it cost so much. I personally wouldn't buy one for my other as I dislike the watch and their company but if it makes your wife happy then put up a fake grin and get her the watch. You can look into the Chanel J12 but then again it does cost more money.


----------



## Paul Curtis (Feb 8, 2010)

These are all the international and very good brands of wrist watches. These are having very good packaging and are very much famous in general public as well.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

You can get a "good" deal on various models of the Toy Watch line if you have a Saks Off Fifth near you.

You can also handle one there or at a full Saks, to get an idea of what you're dealing with. I have to say that I think the look is a bit different than your average cheap watch. But not enough that I'd be interested in one.

My GF even splurged on a Kimora Lee Simmons Hello Kitty ceramic watch (and I mean >$1K) and when I took that thing apart, I was apalled.

-s-


----------



## dkatunc (Jan 27, 2010)

Good news! My wife decided she didn't want it. Said she'd rather go to her favorite restaurant and that I could just put that money towards my next watch purchase! :-!


----------



## billermo (Nov 2, 2007)

My girlfriend wanted an acrylic watch. The Toy Watch brand is probably the most popular line. I looked at them in the mall. NO WAY am I paying $200 for this watch. It just felt cheap, cheap, cheap. No better than a $10 watch at Walmart.

So I did give in and bought a Fossil acrylic. It was still way too much at $85 in the Fossil shop but at least more reasonable. Anyway, she absolutely loves the watch. I was surprised not to find many well branded watches using colored acrylic cases and bracelets. Actually, the back of the Fossil states "patent" on the bracelet. So maybe they do own some sort of patent that is not allowing other well known brands to use.

I'm sure you can find cheap knock-offs from china, regardless of patent infringement. If your wife/GF wants one of these acrylics, look at the fossils or a cheap knock-off. I certainly would not pay $200+ for an acrylic watch.


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it a rip off?

Yes, in terms of what you get. But they've built up that brand (whatever it is), and that hasn't been free. They need to get that back by selling cheap watches at a big profit margin  

Anyway, personally, I'd get my wife the watch. I learned long ago we have different tastes... And it will make her happy anyway, and that's priceless


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

cunawarit said:


> Anyway, personally, I'd get my wife the watch. I learned long ago we have different tastes... And it will make her happy anyway, and that's priceless


:-! Wise man here --^

I purchased a Michele true ceramic watch for my wife. IMO the finish of a real ceramic is unmistakably superior to the plastic stuff. The ceramic has a depth and slight pearlescence that looks very high end. It's also extremely hard (doesn't scratch) and weighs enough to have a quality feel.

The wide *always* gets complimented on it ... the white ceramic material just really pops ... even while the same people completely ignore my Breitling. :-( The Michele isn't as cheap as the Toy Watch or Kors model, but it's much nicer. Quite honestly, movement aside (Rhonda quartz) it has a luxury feel that justifies the price IMO.


----------



## caril (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah nice design I like it...


----------

